# Plow for 2004 F-150 4x4



## Poohich (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi. Any ideas about what kind of plow can I install on 2004 F-150, 4x4, ext.cab. Thanks for all info


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Blizzard 760speed wing or a 760LT if you want a straight blade.


----------



## Poohich (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks for recomendation. Sorry but I new in plowing. Can you explain why you recomend this models


----------



## 1719Matt (Oct 28, 2006)

all the big plow manufacturers have websites that match the proper plow with your truck. 

If you're going to have the plow installed by a dealer, you'll have to go with the manufacturers recomendation. If you install it yourself, you can put what ever you want on.


----------



## Poohich (Nov 14, 2006)

It's right. I can install on my truck everething what I wont. But its just 1/2 tonn and I trying to found what will be better


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What are you planning on plowing? I would stick to a few drives at the most with a 1/2 ton. If you drive it right it will take care of you for years. I would suggest a Fisher LD 7'6" I had one on a Chevy 1500 and loved it.

http://www.fisherplows.com/modeldetail.asp?model=ld


----------



## Poohich (Nov 14, 2006)

.... couple parking lots and driveways. I understand that it hard but its my own truck and I'll be care of him. Thank's a lot for suggestion


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

No problem. If you want to compare the other big name manufacturers are:
Curtis
SnoWay
Western
Meyer
Blizzard
Boss

I am sure that I am missing some, but these are the ones that would have plows that would work on your truck.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

id stick with the lighest setup you can yet still be in your budget, 7.5' tube mount meyers is a good easy to understand plow but i think they plan on making it "obsolete" figures they need to make more money instead of sticking with something tried and true but thats everything i guess..... 
i guess any 7.5' would be decent... i think westen is cheap, you can get them new for 3200 installed around here....the meyer has that new goofy electronic contolled system that costs wayyy too much (one price i got was 5600!!!), maybe go with a poly moldboard instead of steel if you can afford the extra dough, your ball joints will thank you......figure they woulda found a way to make them greasable like the super duties by now...


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well blizzard really pulled all the stops out of thier plows when they desgined their light duty plows. Very well thought out mounts and light weight design, yet great scraping ablity.

Now the last thing I would put on that truck is a meyer. Which is the worst snow plow you can buy. But people keep buying them because they are cheap. :realmad:


----------



## Poohich (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everebody. alot info - working on it . waiting any fresh thinks


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

im a western guy always, stacks better, more reliable more lift capacity....you can actually use the plow to unstick yourself....etc i should make a list one day

but yeah exactly, meyers are cheapest which, if youre trying to get the job done, why not, theres tons of dealers around and parts are...a few dimes a dozen instead of millions of dimes a dozen.

and heck, i could put you together a used setup for 900, buying the 04 undermount for the truck new...and any paper or sell-it has someone with a used plow for 200-500 bucks

dunno, never was big on buying this stuff new.....


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

1/2 ton.I plow with a half ton great truck I have a Sno way they make great plows.I would recommend the sno way with down pressure makes up for the truck only being a half ton.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 2006 F 150 crew cab with a 7' 6" Minute Mount RD on it. I put a 2" leveling kit in the front and about 400 lbs of ballast at the very rear. The truck rides and handles well with this setup - but as far as plowing, i'll let you know as soon as it snows:salute:


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Do you have any pics of your F150 with the plow on??thanks


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 7.6foot Snow-way on my 03 F150


----------



## Poohich (Nov 14, 2006)

Jt13speed said:


> Do you have any pics of your F150 with the plow on??thanks


not yet. when it will be ready - i'll make pictures


----------

